

New study finds small startups typically overspend 50% on AWS - bproper
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/25/new-study-finds-small-startups-typically-overspend-on-amazon-web-services-by-50-or-more/

======
vramosp
Totally agree. We moved from AWS to Hetzner and reduced the costs by 66%.

------
sohels
Heroku!

